# The new question for the Tiara!!! NOW



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This weeks question for the Tiara has nothing to do with Tiaras at all....


So here it is:


What does the AKC standard say about the maltese Top Knot? 










Good luck!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Everybody just ran off to the AKC....:Waiting:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It may be tied in a top knot or may be left hanging.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

babycake7 said:


> It may be tied in a top knot or may be left hanging.


You got it!!! Well, that didn't take long!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Everybody just ran off to the AKC....:Waiting:


Your funny Syliva!! :HistericalSmiley: You know they did too!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Darn, that was too easy!!! :w00t:

but I thought it was so interesting. I've never seen a maltese in the ring without a top knot......

And when Abbey didn't have in her top knot, she looked like a nut! 

How many maltese have you seen wearing their hair like Lhasa's???


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Darn, that was too easy!!! :w00t:
> 
> but I thought it was so interesting. I've never seen a maltese in the ring without a top knot......
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing. It may be allowed, but any Malt entering the ring without a perfect double top knot would be laughed right out of the ring.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you kidding?.....Ava would look like a Princess with a tuna can on her head!!!

I think she should own her very own Tiara!

I didn't know the topknot could be a sans topknot, just hanging. I thought it could be 2 or 1 topknots. I've seen Maltese being shown with one topknot, they look just a wonderful...either way.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations Hope!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of Little Bella in the tiara!!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Congratulations Hope!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of Little Bella in the tiara!!!!


Thank you! All my "maltese research" prior to getting Bella paid off! LOL! Between now and the time that the tiara arrives, Bella and I will be practicing "sit" "stay" so that she can pose - she is still so full of the puppy wigglies!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Thank you! All my "maltese research" prior to getting Bella paid off! LOL! Between now and the time that the tiara arrives, Bella and I will be practicing "sit" "stay" so that she can pose - she is still so full of the puppy wigglies!


Or you could put it on one of your racing horses!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lhasas are shown with any type of topknot or bands in the ring and half the time they are blind in the ring because their hair is in their face. Of course, their hair was banded when not in the ring. 

Didn't realize that it was acceptable to show a Malt without a topknot (or two).


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I thought the same thing. It may be allowed, but any Malt entering the ring without a perfect double top knot would be laughed right out of the ring.


It wasn't always that way. This is a photo of Maltese at Westminster from probably the 1940's. The photographer was Nina Leen, a Life Mag photographer of that era.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Or you could put it on one of your racing horses!! :HistericalSmiley:


 
LOL! I might give it a try. I may have more luck - they might think its a head bumper.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations Hope...looking forward to the pics


----------

